# Des conseils pour de nouveaux écouteurs Bluetooth



## nifex (15 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai perdu mes anciens écouteurs Bluetooth qui me servait à écouter de la musique sur mon iphone en faisan du sport (surtout des séance de running d'une heure). Je voudrais savoir si vous avez des conseils pour l'achat de nouveaux écouteurs sans fil ? 

Attention je parle bien d'écouteurs et pas d'un casque qui n'est pas adapté pour du sport.

Malheureusement il y a vraiment très peu de modèle disponible, ce qui est vraiment dommage car c'est vraiment désagréable les câbles lorsque l'on cour...

merci d'avance !!


----------



## pierre22 (15 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,
ça c'est pas mal : http://www.lesnumeriques.com/casque...etooth-jabra-sport-courir-musique-n21541.html


----------



## nifex (15 Avril 2013)

Merci ! Oui ils ont l'air très bien. je vais lire les tests.

Perso j'avais une ancienne version de ces Philips :

http://www.philips.fr/c/ecouteurs/tour-doreille-actionfit-orange-et-gris-shb6017_10/prd/

Je vais essayer de les comparer pour faire mon choix.

Si jamais vous avez d'autres modèles, n'hésitez pas à me les indiquer.

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## pierre22 (15 Avril 2013)

Pas mal non plus super qualité son, mais plus cher : http://pix-geeks.com/geeks/casque-bluetooth-stereo-lg/


----------



## nifex (15 Avril 2013)

Merci. Sympas les LG, mais j'ai peur qu'ils vieillissent mal avec la transpiration...

Je suis tenté par le Jabra Sport, mais il existe une version Apple Edition, savez-vous ce qu'elle a de spéciale ?? Et c'est un ancien modèle ou c'est les même que la dernière version des Jabra Sport ?


----------



## pierre22 (15 Avril 2013)

Je ne connais pas l'Apple version. Mais je parie qu'elle est plus chère. Sinon le top son : http://www.sennheiser.fr/tous-les-casques-sennheiser-adidas/casques-adidas-sport

Plus brassard pour l'iphone : http://www.bose.fr/FR/fr/home-and-p.../sport-headphones/bose-sie2-sport-headphones/


----------



## nifex (15 Avril 2013)

Oui j'aime beaucoup Sennheisser, j'ai d'ailleurs acheté un casque bluetooth MM 550-x il y a un mois et j'en suis super content, mais malheureusement il n'ont aucun écouteur bluetooth&#8230; 

Enfaite la version Apple Edition du Jabra Sport permet de faire communiquer l'app Endomondo avec ses écouteurs, du coup pas d'utilité pour moi, je pense partir sur la version de base jabra Sport...

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide !!!


----------



## pierre22 (15 Avril 2013)

Désolé. Cela me semblait tellement évident pour des "sport"! Ils sont pas malin, mais vraiment les maitres du son avec Bose


----------



## nifex (15 Avril 2013)

Oui c'est effectivement étrange qu'avec les excellents produits qu'ils vendent ils n'aient pas d'écouteurs Bluetooth...

J'ai passé commande sur Amazon et j'ai pu avoir la version Apple pour le même prix. Je les reçois demain.

Dans quelques jours je posterai dans cette discussion mon avis sur ces écouteurs bluetooth Jabra Sport !

Encore merci.


----------



## Billytyper2 (22 Avril 2013)

Jabra pour le récepteur Bluetooth associe avec des Shure intraPas mieux! Mais le filaire est toujours meilleur.
Les Shure ont l'avantage d'avoir un fil court pour le recepteur bluetooth ou une rallonge pour se brancher au téléphone.


----------



## MadMax (22 Avril 2013)

Alors??

Je cherche la même chose, j'ai des Sennheiser qui glissent constamment de mon oreille. Ce n'est pas un modèle sport ni bluetooth et je me demande ce que ça vaut...


----------



## A884126 (22 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

Je ne sais quel sport vous pratiquez mais en ce qui me concerne j'ai opté pour les écouteurs Addidas de chez Sennheiser pour la course à pied :

[FONT=.HelveticaNeueUI]http://www.amazon.fr/Sennheiser-PMX-680-Casque-système/dp/B0034L3G8U/ref=pd_cp_ce_0[/FONT][FONT=.HelveticaNeueUI]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.HelveticaNeueUI]Le son est excellent, ils supportent très bien la transpiration et surtout possèdent 2 câbles dont un très court pour le brassard. [/FONT]
[FONT=.HelveticaNeueUI]
[/FONT][FONT=.HelveticaNeueUI]Petite précision je n'utilise que mon iPod Nano pour le sport. Donc pas de réception Bluetooth intégrée. [/FONT]
[FONT=.HelveticaNeueUI]De plus, je ne souhaite pas utiliser mon iPhone pour 3 raisons principales :[/FONT]
[FONT=.HelveticaNeueUI]- je ne veux pas être dérangé par le téléphone (je sais je peux couper la ligne)[/FONT]
[FONT=.HelveticaNeueUI]- la transpiration passe au travers du Néoprène et l'humidité n'a jamais fait bon ménage avec l'électronique[/FONT]
[FONT=.HelveticaNeueUI]- je ne supporte pas d'avoir une "gaufre" accroché au bras lorsque je cours. C'est lourd, désagréable et dérangeant.[/FONT]


----------



## Tosay (22 Avril 2013)

Ne cherche plus !!

Je suis un passionné de musique et j'ai la chance de pouvoir utiliser un MP3 à mon travail.

J'ai acheté pas moins de 5 ou 6 écouteurs filaire en l'espace de 1 an. J'ai eu des problèmes avec tous mes écouteurs (confort, qualité d'écoute, un des deux écouteurs qui déconnent...)

Ayant marre des écouteurs filaires, j'ai voulu passer au Bluetooth. Mais mon chef me disait qu'il m'était interdit de porter un gros casque au travail (trop voyant pour les entreprises extérieurs qui viendraient visiter notre usine)

Par la même occasion , je voulais aussi des écouteurs pour mon archos mais celui-ci n'avait pas le bluetooth intégré

Et j'ai découvert ceci -->

*Altec Lansing BackBeat 906*







Je l'ai acheté il y a quelques années et je prend encore un réel plaisir à m'en servir !!!!!

*Je te donne les points fort de ce casque :*

- le casque est fourni avec un récepteur bluetooth pour pouvoir l'utiliser sur n'importe quel appareil ne possédant pas de Bluetooth. Si votre appareil possède une fonction bluetooth le récepteur n'est pas utile (et je vous conseillerez de vous diriger vers le 903 qui est vendu moins cher mais sans le récepteur)

- Simple à synchroniser ! Que ce soit via un appareil bluetooth ou via le récepteur, la synchro est très simple à effectuer !

- compatible avec une tonne d'accessoire et d'appli ! Pour exemple, je l'utilise sur mon iphone pour le contrôle des musiques, les lectures vidéos provenant de AVPlayer, Youtube et FoxTube

- les boutons de ce casque : Volume , Play/Pause, Micro, Décrocher/Raccrocher l'appel, avancer ou reculer une musique,

- le confort ! Je n'ai jamais senti de gènes avec ce casque ! Et pourtant les intra me font souvent mal !!

- la qualité du son ! les basses et les aigus sont parfaits 

- autonomie :  je tiens largement les 9H30 de travail ! En plus, on recharge le récepteur et le casque via une seule prise ! Un voyant bleu s'allume quand les appareils sont rechargé 

Bref, j'en suis satisfait à 100% ! J'ai ce casque depuis 3 ans et je m'en sert encore tous les jours ! La batterie tient toujours le choc, les boutons sont intacts, la qualité des écouteurs est toujours aussi parfaite....!!

Une note : 20/20 ! 

Le seul point négatif de ce casque est (ou était) son prix ! à l'époque (je l'ai acheté y'a 3 ans) , le 906 se vendait 100&#8364; et le 903 était à 70&#8364;


----------



## nifex (5 Juin 2013)

Salut tous le monde,

Je reviens vous donnez mon avis sur les Jabra Sport Apple Edition et j'en suis assez content, ils sont vraiment très léger et on l'air bien waterproof.

Seul défaut, difficile de brancher le mini usb pour le recharger et j'ai tendance à avoir mal à  la peau de l'oreille gauche mais rien e bien grave. 

Alors après quelques semaine d'utilisation je vous les conseils !


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Juin 2013)

Merci du retour


----------



## Oliv0042 (5 Juin 2013)

Perso j'ai opté pour un casque rapoo blutouf super content.


----------



## UnAm (2 Juillet 2015)

><


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (22 Août 2015)

J'ai l'eu beaucoup de bien des plantronics pour un prix dérisoire (une centaine d'euros je crois de mémoire).

Sinon les beats sont pas mal et ont, contrairement à la réputation de la marque, un sont correct pour des intra de sport...


----------



## Simon56 (5 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je cherche aussi des écouteurs sans fil pour mon iphone. Le classement des numériques est un peu vieux. J'ai trouvé un site qui compare les écouteurs bluetooth. Mais je ne sais pas si le classement proposé est intéressant. J’hésite encore entre deux écouteurs le Foneso et le Mpow. Est-ce que des personnes les ont essayés?

Bonne soirée,

Simon


----------

